# Cams needed for PSE Polaris Game Sport



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am looking for a set of cams for an older model PSE Polaris Game Sport.  I sold a bow to a guy in TN and UPS damaged the package and the cam is dented.  Does anyone have any suggestions to find these cams?  Are there other cams that could be used instead of originals? 

Any help would be appreciated.  Im sure Reylamb and some of the other experts will be shoveling some good news my way soon.

thanks guys and gals.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Please HELP!!!*

Someone please give me some insight.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 26, 2007)

*pse*

Try here
http://www.pse-archery.com/cat.php?PHPSESSID=38e94c8ef4aeb4b10828c7baf23b69a7


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 26, 2007)

jbyrd_1976 said:


> I am looking for a set of cams for an older model PSE Polaris Game Sport.  I sold a bow to a guy in TN and UPS damaged the package and the cam is dented.  Does anyone have any suggestions to find these cams?  Are there other cams that could be used instead of originals?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  Im sure Reylamb and some of the other experts will be shoveling some good news my way soon.
> 
> thanks guys and gals.



jbyrd..get me the model of cam and #'s off of it...I'll see if I can get you a set, at the right price.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 26, 2007)

*thank you*

Taylor Co....  The bow is in TN.  I shipped it and UPS damaged it.  Where woudl the #'s be located?  On the cams themselves?  I will contact the guy that bought this bow and have him get the #'s.

I tried PSE and they no longer have replacement parts.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 26, 2007)

jbyrd_1976 said:


> Taylor Co....  The bow is in TN.  I shipped it and UPS damaged it.  Where woudl the #'s be located?  On the cams themselves?  I will contact the guy that bought this bow and have him get the #'s.
> 
> I tried PSE and they no longer have replacement parts.



Yes on the Cams..I know that will be a hard item to find..there are some @ a local Pro-Shop..this guy doesn't throw away anything.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Oct 28, 2007)

ive got some pse cams in the basement. not sure what kind, let me know the #s & if they are what you are looking for you can have them.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Talked with the buyer of my bow and he said there are no serial numbers or markings on this bow.  Here are a few pictures I took before shipping the bow.  MAnd a picture of the damaged cam and pinched cable.  This may not help.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Oct 29, 2007)

the cams i have are marked T8 & B8. (t=top, b=bottom) there not made for a teardrop system but it may be possible to switch your string/cable system over if thats something you would want to consider. Taylor co. would know more about that than me. if you want the cams to try your welcome to them.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 30, 2007)

*P&Y thank you!  Reylamb are you out there?*

P&Y thank you for the offer.  The bow was sold through ebay to a guy in TN.  UPS damaged the package and bent the cam and pinched the cable.  They are supposed to pick the package up today and begin the claim process.  Depending on their investigation of the damage will determine if I need cam or not.  If they pay the value I had the package insured for I will refund the buyer the $, UPS willkeep the bow and it will be their problem.  Buyer says he will be happy with that.  If they deny claim I will refund buyer $ and ask him to ship me the bow back.  I will then look to retro-fit the bow to make it operable.

Hey Reylamb you have any knowledge on this older model bow?


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Look on ebay. I saw a polaris going for 25$ about a month ago. Older model but still a good bow!!


----------



## MTNMan94 (Sep 21, 2015)

*PSE Polaris cams*

Hello,

I know these comments were posted seven years ago, but does anyone know where I could get cams for my PSE Polaris. One of them is chipped and if someone could find  a replacement it would really help. These are hard to come by. Thanks!


----------

